# sprint vs serpens AL vs serpens steel



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Okay, I need some help to make my final decision. I thought I had settled on the Moto Sprint until I looked at the bikes in the higher price categories. I like the look and most of the components of the Sprint, it has a Tru Vativ crank and lesser level brakes and carbon stays!

The Serpens AL has great components but is all Aluminum, I am 150# and concerned about the ride quality. I currently ride an all aluminum bike that is 9 years old and would like a bit softer ride. Has aluminum evolved much in the past few years as far as ride quality? Then the Serpens made with steel, also nice components but what about the weight? Will the increased couple of pounds really be that noticable? I ride primarly moderate paced club rides of 40-50 miles.

Each bike has it's strong points which makes this so difficult. All constructive comments welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I have the Serpens AL and have not noticed the ride to be uncomfortable. My only comparison is an old steel Giant Perigee. Maybe it's the Columbus zonal frame and carbon forks, or maybe I don't know any better based on lack of experience with other frames.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can say the frame is very stiff. I had a Vent Noir for a couple years and while I love the bike, the ride can be harsh. I now have an Immortal Force and can say without a doubt that the ride is so much better. If you need to stay in the Serpens price range, you could take a look at the Immortal Pro Carbon. My wife just got one and it is wonderful. A step down in components compared to the Serpens, but 105 is a good performing setup. No matter which you choose, I think you will be happy so go with what you feel is the best deal.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> I can say the frame is very stiff. I had a Vent Noir for a couple years and while I love the bike, the ride can be harsh.


FWIW, the Vent Noir frame is noticeably stiffer than the Serpens AL. My gf has the VN. Comparing the VN frame to the Serpens frame is apples and oranges.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Good to hear, I assumed they were the same. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## shuffles (Jun 28, 2007)

If you're price sensitive, I wonder if this special is still good:

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpens2007forums.htm

It's the steel Ultegra ...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thanks for all the input, I am leaning towards the Serpens LTD 30 all Aluminum frame. I think that link is for last years model and price, looks like the current model still on the site at a lower price. Might work? That is the steel frame.

T


----------



## shuffles (Jun 28, 2007)

shuffles said:


> If you're price sensitive, I wonder if this special is still good:
> 
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpens2007forums.htm
> 
> It's the steel Ultegra ...


Apparently not. After the updates to their website, this special page is no longer found.


----------

